# sylpheed & greek



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi. I use sylpheed to take my mails on my pc.
But some of my mails are written on Greek and sylpheed cannot recognise them.
I tried to change unicode to Greek but nothing happened.
I take something like that

```
ÃŽÃŽÂ½ÃŽÂµÃÃŽÂ³ÃŽÂ¿ÃÃŽÂ¿ÃŽÂ¯ÃŽÂ·ÃÃŽÂ· ÃŽÂ½ÃŽ*beep*ÃŽÂ¿Ã ÃŽÂºÃÃŽÂ´ÃŽÂ¹ÃŽÂºÃŽÂ¿Ã
```
Any ideas?


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 5, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Hi. I use sylpheed to take my mails on my pc.



You should take a look at Claws Mail (formerly sylpheed claws. Its a fork of sylpheed that offers
extra and extended features). Make a search in the ports for sylpheed-claws.
Lots of plugins available.



> But some of my mails are written on Greek and sylpheed cannot recognise them.
> I tried to change unicode to Greek but nothing happened.



Where did you try changing the language? Through Sylpeed or the Window Manager?
Maybe it needs adequate font installation.

There are ports that might do the job: /usr/ports/x11-fonts/mgopen and
/usr/ports/x11-fonts/avifonts

After installation you have to add the FontPath in xorg.conf -  Section "Files" .
 You can display the fontpath by doing an pkg_info -L <portname> .


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 5, 2010)

I tried it through Sylpeed.
I will try fonts first and i will post the results


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 10, 2010)

Solved with Sylpeed3


----------

